# etc express 48/96



## psidon (Nov 10, 2015)

I am trying to run en effect in blind mode so that it runs the effect thru an entire scene. When I move to another queue within the scene the effect is gone. Trying different ways to link questions etc.... any suggestions or ideas. Or am I programing the effect it every queue in the scene?


----------



## Amiers (Nov 10, 2015)

If you want it to run over top of a cue. Record it to a Sub.


----------



## Goatman (Nov 10, 2015)

I always found that effect subs were superior than effect cues on the Express.


----------



## JChenault (Nov 10, 2015)

Effects in a sub are your friend here. If you want /need to have the effect be part of s cue ( say for timing or an inexperienced board op ) you can write a macro to fire the effect dub and associate the macro with a cue


----------

